# Medical coding from home...



## Colliemom (Jul 23, 2009)

For those of you who are doing coding/billing from home for single physicians or groups, what billing software do you use? Do you like it? What are the pro's and con's? How expensive was the software?

Do you get paid an hourly rate or per chart? How does it work for "per chart" billing? Are you billing the charges in the chart for a specific day? For instance - all the patients a physician sees that day? (Which could be single E/M codes, but multiple patients) Or for procedures, are you billing all the procedures a physician does on a particular day? 

Do you have remote access to the physician's database or do they fax you OP reports and office notes?

Do you submit the billing to the insurance carriers for the physicians? Are you responsible for following up with the insurance companies on unpaid claims? Or do you simply code, and let the physician's office know the appropriate codes and they handle the billing?

How did you establish your business?


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------



## ahmed (Nov 11, 2009)

The following are some of the companies offering remote coding positions 

Avicode 
HIM ON CALL 
OMG


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 11, 2009)

I suppose most of the answers to your questions will vary depending on who you work for. I worked remotely for a while, but I strictly coded op reports. The surgeon's office would fax me the op reports, I would code them, and fax them back. They would submit them to the insurance companies and do any follow-up. The only downside to receiving the op report, is sometimes it may be helpful to have the patient's chart in front of you to refer to, especially when dictation is lacking. I got paid a flat rate per op report. I did enjoy working remotely, although I must say, I am happy to be back in the clinic setting where I can establish rapport with the doctors.

Hope this helps!
~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## shortie5801 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Kirsten,

Thus far,do you like remote coding for this company? I am really impressed with their software,that can transcribe,read any document. This sounds like an interesting company to work for. Does it pay well? How long have you been a coder?


----------

